
Using real names online ‘leads to discrimination and harrassment’ - vanburen
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2017/01/05/using-real-names-online-leads-to-discrimination-and-harrassment/
======
grzm
Submission on referenced piece "The Real Name Fallacy" from 2 days ago (over
300 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13313199](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13313199)

------
Cypher
"Hey John Smith here's one weird trick your friend Sarah Jones found and now
she earns $1733.33 working from home, Dr Phil hates her."

------
jsmith_dev
Real names is really about targeted advertising. But we knew this right?

